# Why it's hard to be historically accurate in film



## Brian G Turner (Aug 8, 2019)

A really interesting video about why historical accuracy becomes so easily compromised in film and TV for practical, visual, and other reasons:


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 8, 2019)

"...we all need to get off our high horse..." - I couldn't have put it better.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 8, 2019)

very interesting!


----------

